# My budgie's eye is closed today



## Cloversuki (29 d ago)

Hi everyone!
I own 2 blue budgies. Since this morning one of my budgies has a closed eye. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Your budgie is very handsome. However, the first thing you need to do is find out where your nearest avian vet is. The skin on his eyelid looks red and inflamed and if he has been keeping his eye closed then it further confirms some irritant or infection is in his eye. 

While you wait for a vet visit, you can try and see if he will let you wash his eye with a little chamomile tea (room temperature, with nothing added) or sterile saline. These are not cures and will only try to ease his discomfort as you wait for a vet visit. 

Please let us know once you have an appointment for him! 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn about budgie care practices. Please be sure to thoroughly read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Cloversuki (29 d ago)

Thank you very much for your quick reply. I shall follow your advice untill I find an avian vet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a section in this link that may help you find a vet in India Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers

Please provide an update on your little budgie boy. 
What is his name?
Did you take him to the veterinarian yet?

If you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.
**A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory* 

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.*


----------

